# R32/33 GTST Rear hubs



## wally254 (Apr 1, 2020)

Anyone got a pair of r32 or r33 gtst rear hubs and flanges they will part with? They need to be the 29 spline version. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

